# Replaced string now draw length too long!



## graves177 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a 2001 PSE Nova OC that I just replaced the string on. The cable did not look like it needed replacing, but now that the new string is on the cable seems extremely loose and my draw length is much longer. Before replacing the string the DW was 63# and the DL was 29". 

So my question is...if I replace the cable should this fix the DL issue I am having. If not, what could be the problem?

I look forward to hearing your suggestions, thanks.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

The obvious question is, what else changed? Is the replacement string exactly the same length as the old one? What happened during the string replacement that made the cable go slack?

I wouldn't compound the problem by changing yet another component until the first problem is solved. Recheck the string and make sure it was installed correctly. I suspect something was done wrong during installation causing your other problems.


----------



## graves177 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have verified that the string is installed correctly and last night removed the string to verify that it measured 96" (which is what PSE's tune chart shows the string length to be as well as the sticker on the bow) and it did. Unfortunately, I trashed the old string so I can't compare the two. 

This bow was given to me and I just found out that the string and cables had not been replaced in 5 years! The old string was a Dacron string. I am thinking that since the string and cable had been on the bow for so long that the cable has stretched way past spec and because the new string is at spec that is what is making the cable loose. 

Would the loose cable make the DL longer??


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Have to differ with you a bit on one thing. If the string is to spec then there is no way draw length can get longer using the old cable. If the cable stretches the draw length gets shorter, not longer. It's the same effect as twisting a string to shorten it.

Therefore I can only conclude that whether the string is twisted to proper size or not, it is still longer than the one you took off. Either that or the cable was twisted up a lot when the string was replaced.

And if the draw weightis less than before then this just confirms that the string and/or cable are too long, meaning there isn't enough preload on the limbs.

Is it possible that you misread the specs sheet for the string? Or---is the string length supposed to be 96" and then put about 20 twists in it before installing? Some companies do this.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bfisher is somewhat on track, but a few things have been overlooked throughout. First, 5 year old strings need replaced completely, not just one. Second, there is no mention of checking axle to axle length. As things are the cam should be over-rotated one way or another. So replace the buss cable and start the procedure to correct ata and rotate cam to proper position. Should be approx. 1 twist of the buss cable and 2 twists of the main bow string. If I remember correctly, there are 2 posts on the cam - check to be sure which is to be used (as Dave V noted; not assembled properly).


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

If it was okay before (assumed by the "but now it's loose") and the floppy cable happened after the string change, I still vote for something being reassembled incorrectly. Maybe the string was put on okay, but something else slipped off in the process.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*draw length*

question on that cam there should be 3 draw length slots if my memory serves me right. did the new string go back in the same slots, or are they indiffrent slots.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

You should have 2 different pegs on each side of the cam that you can hook the string to. It sounds like you have the string long posted giving you a higher poundage and longer drawlength. Pics of both sides of the cam will help.


----------



## graves177 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for everyones help! I was able to fix the problem by following SonnyThomas's advice. I decided to go ahead and replace the cable (which is what I should have done in the first place) and adjusted the ATA using instructions on this site. I am fairly new to archery and this was the first string that I had replaced, so I was kinda clueless as to how to fix the problem.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

graves177 said:


> Thanks for everyones help! I am fairly new to archery and this was the first string that I had replaced, so I was kinda clueless as to how to fix the problem.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Well welcome to AT and glad you got the help you needed!!


----------

